# Ear candles



## Bethxxxx (Nov 20, 2006)

What are they and how exactly do they work? I've heard about them lately and i'm just curious. . .


----------



## Cathy8 (Dec 6, 2006)

I've never actually used them myself, but I've seen them done before. They are these little waxy cones. You lay on your side and stick the tip in your ear and then light the other end. (i think you'd usually have someone helping you - i odn't know that you'd want to try it on your own.) You leave it there for about 10 minute. It helps remove built up wax in your ears.


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2006)

http://www.straightdope.com/classics/a5_098.html


----------

